# Sept vs. Oct.???



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

There are two seperate seasons for elk, the september season and october season. Could somebody explain the advantages/disadvantages of each?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing! i do believe that elk rut in september so there is the advantage to hunting bulls int he rut in september!Someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

From what I have heard, the elk typically rut in late Aug. or early Sept. The other advantage is that if you draw a tag in the Sept season, you are getting first crack at the elk. I had an Oct tag last year, and the elk were extremely spooky. If the NPS doesnt wire all the openings shut, the elk can just run back into the park which makes the Oct season tough. If I had to do it all over again, I would apply for the Sept season. I have yet to look at the success ratio for either season during 2008, but from spending a lot of time afield and talking to farmers, there were not many elk spotted during the month of Oct. I was lucky and harvested a 5x5 at the end of Oct., but I hunted for 21 days. Just my opinion.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd personally hit the rut. Or september, depending on your area the rut could be anytime in september, and in some cases I noticed it in early october with right conditions, there were still some bulls that respond well to cows as if they were in the rut.. Also depending on the way you plan to hunt them with firearm or bow could make a difference. If by bow I would most definetely choose sept., october is tricky with pressure depending on where you are hunting them, they can become almost invisible......maybe if you had a little more on what region you might be hunting in others might have some experience to shed some light for you. :beer:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

You will never have a more awesome experiance than hunting the elk rut. At least that is true in Idaho. The Bulls are extremly active and will cover many miles a day so it can be tuff but it is all worth it. Last year i was bow hunting the rut and got into the middle of a herd of cows that had a nice 6x7 bull mixed in with them. 2 satalite bulls came in trying to steal his cows and all three of them started to lock horns. Truthfully it was kinda scary being 80 yards from all the action and dissapointing at the same time since they i could only shoot 60 yards comfortably. I am not sure about ND but the rut in Idaho is in the 2nd or 3rd week in Sept.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Only down side is the heat and trying to get the meat cooled down before it spoils. I have tasted elk a couple times from Sept hunts and it was all tainted a little which is sad due to how good the meat should have tasted. Both times each individual hauled the animal back as a whole which IMO was a mistake. I would get 3-4 marine coolers with some ice and quarter the animal to get it cooled down as fast as possible. I also think this is one reason people find antelope bad tasting. If you quarter it and cool it right away it is some of the best meat there is. Antelope buck can be a little rank if you get them early while they are breeding, but doe meat always taste great.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I have always deboned everything in the field. it is alot less weight to carry out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sept 15 is about the peak of there rut. From Aug till then can be great and after then a lot of the bulls have herded up. You can get inbetween satalites and the herd but a lot of times it gets tricky to pull the herd bull out. Another thing to keep in mind is a lot of times the herd bull is a rag horn. The big guys just run around bust that herd bull out to the deeds then move on to the next herd! Now rifle on the other hand. Just shoot them!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. :beer:


----------

